# Portraiture software?



## Reyna (Sep 11, 2009)

Is there anything similar to Portraiture (the plug in for Adobe) that will soften complexions and skin tone that is not as pricey?

TIA!


----------



## craig (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah; Taking the time and learning how to do it yourself is not as pricey. Only time is needed and it will separate you from the competition. Creating your own actions in photoshop is a powerful tool. Arguably global filters and or global retouching is frowned upon in professional photography. 

Love & Bass


----------



## ddeerreekk (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anybody have any good links to do this sort of pp in photoshop? Might be helpful to the OP.

I have my own methods, but sometimes I feel they're a bit too time consuming. It's always interesting to see how other people do things, get a new perspective and all that.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 12, 2009)

Honestly, I find portraiture to be the most natural and entirely worth the investment.  Yes you can do it in photoshop so if you can master that, go for it, but portraiture is pretty darn amazing


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Sep 12, 2009)

You could have a play around with this one, it's a plug in or stand alone and you can download a trial for free. Portrait Professional - Enhance your photos using the best airbrushing and photo editing software


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 12, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> You could have a play around with this one, it's a plug in or stand alone and you can download a trial for free. Portrait Professional - Enhance your photos using the best airbrushing and photo editing software


 
They should call this Plastic Professional. It has helped ruin more portraits in the hands of novices and experianced photographers alike. The learning curve on Photoshop is not much steeper and the results are far better. Learn to do it right and you will never regret it.

If I get a chance in the next day or two I will put together a screen grab tutorial of how I do my portrait retouching and post a link to the action I wrote to speed up the process based on the step by step


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 12, 2009)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> If I get a chance in the next day or two I will put together a screen grab tutorial of how I do my portrait retouching and post a link to the action I wrote to speed up the process based on the step by step



Now that'll be handy. I always like to see the workflows of others. It can be quite educational.


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 12, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> You could have a play around with this one, it's a plug in or stand alone and you can download a trial for free. Portrait Professional - Enhance your photos using the best airbrushing and photo editing software



i'm sorry, but i'm not a fan of this at all.. in looking at the sample on the front page,  from original to touched up, she looks like a totally different person.. now i totally believe in editing photos and making them look bettr, but, when the photo no longer looks like the original person.. i think thats too much


----------



## RONDAL (Sep 12, 2009)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> Nicholas James Photo said:
> 
> 
> > You could have a play around with this one, it's a plug in or stand alone and you can download a trial for free. Portrait Professional - Enhance your photos using the best airbrushing and photo editing software
> ...


 

i too am looking forward to seeing this


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm also an advocate of taking the time to learn retouching skills yourself.  You can apply them to any situation, and the results will be exactly the way you want them to be.


----------



## Foga (Sep 13, 2009)

This is one is not very big, but easy to follow, and it won't put you to sleep
Christy Schuler I Retouching


----------



## Reyna (Sep 13, 2009)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> Nicholas James Photo said:
> 
> 
> > You could have a play around with this one, it's a plug in or stand alone and you can download a trial for free. Portrait Professional - Enhance your photos using the best airbrushing and photo editing software
> ...


 
I would absolutly love that. I am just not very good at photoshop, I sit for hours and try and try. Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Dwig (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's another source for some free PS tutorials:

Free Adobe Photoshop Tutorials | Layers Magazine

two portrait orientated tutorials that I found on a quick search:

Adobe Photoshop Tutorial | Digital Makeover Using Custom Brushes and Blend Modes | Layers Magazine

Adobe Photoshop Tutorial | Digital Photography | Photo Retouch | Glamour Photography | CS3 | Layers Magazine


----------



## craig (Sep 13, 2009)

Foga said:


> This is one is not very big, but easy to follow, and it won't put you to sleep
> Christy Schuler I Retouching



That tutorial got me started on retouching. Talented woman for sure.

Love & Bass


----------

